# Solar Power, Battery Storage and Electric Cars: The Utility Killing Apps



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Not "could," but will. 

Using their own chart illustrates what I've been saying for years:










The battery cost curve looks even more accelerated on this chart than in real life by cutting out the plateau justbefore 2010, but it is still tracking about 1/2 reduction every 6-7 years.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I can charge my EV batteries with the panels during the day, and I can run my house using a pure sine wave inverter if the power goes out or at night time. My house uses such little power (2-3kWh per day) that it would last a few days even in the middle of winter (gas heat, electric fan).


----------

